# Looking for hop plants



## Skillz (26/1/21)

Hello fellow brewer's.
I'm looking for cuttings off hop plants in the east gippsland area, please let me know if you can help out.
Cheers


----------



## Hangover68 (26/1/21)

Wrong time of year, wait til early winter once they have died back and cuttings are available.


----------



## Grmblz (26/1/21)

Skillz said:


> Hello fellow brewer's.
> I'm looking for cuttings off hop plants in the east gippsland area, please let me know if you can help out.
> Cheers


What varieties are you looking for? It's a bit late in the season but layering is still possible.


----------



## Skillz (26/1/21)

Looking for standard pale ale and ipa styles.
I know its to late for rhizomes but thought cuttings might still be ok before winter comes, iam a complete noob in the garden though and am happy to be corrected.


----------



## sp0rk (27/1/21)

You can't grow from cuttings (unless grafting to another established plant), they strike from a rhizome
So it's probably best to wait until winter and grab some then


----------



## Grmblz (27/1/21)

sp0rk said:


> You can't grow from cuttings (unless grafting to another established plant), they strike from a rhizome
> So it's probably best to wait until winter and grab some then


Have to disagree 








How to take hop cuttings | Two Thirsty Gardeners


Want more hop plants? Then follow our easy guide to taking hop cuttings – you would be hopping mad not to…




twothirstygardeners.co.uk




For more complete over view


https://www.canr.msu.edu/uploads/234/78941/Hop_Intro_-_3_Varietal_Information_and_Propagation_-_Julie_Kane.pdf


It's the same process as used for strawberry plants, although hops take a lot longer.


----------



## S.E (27/1/21)

I grew a few from cuttings a few months ago. When I was cutting back the shoots I just stuck them in small pots of damp garden soil stood in water. Didn’t have room to replant them all but re potted a couple in December and they are doing ok.


----------



## sp0rk (28/1/21)

Huh, I was under the impression that you wouldn't get a rhizome form, but it looks like one will


----------



## Grmblz (28/1/21)

Yep, it's how the hop farms propagate thousands of plants when they get a new variety, cuttings that is, not layering.
Layering is a lot easier if all you need is half a dozen new plants.


----------



## John1954 (29/1/21)

I took cuttings in July 2019 from my First Gold, roots formed in 10 days as in photo, they survived the Scottish winter and I had a small crop the following October. We're on the wrong side of the jetstream compared with Kent but I got enough for a wet hop ale.


----------

